
Figure out your life, with help from a couple of Stanford professors - miraj
https://www.thestar.com/life/2016/09/30/figure-out-your-life-with-help-from-a-couple-of-stanford-professors.html
======
miraj
website re: the book & related resources:
[http://designingyour.life](http://designingyour.life)

